# My OTHER family



## Badgertooth (Nov 20, 2015)

From right to left:

Kotetsu R2 150mm petty
Masakage White #2 165mm nakiri
Konosuke HD 285mm Sakura gyuto
Keijiro Doi Blue #2 270mm Yanagiba
Watanabe Blue #2 150mm
Tanaka Blue #2 240mm gyuto
Konosuke HD2 240mm gyuto
Tadafusa Bread knife and slicer in SLD


----------



## Badgertooth (Nov 20, 2015)




----------



## Badgertooth (Nov 20, 2015)

Apologies KKF.. No luck getting a photo to post. Newbie luck.


----------



## Asteger (Nov 20, 2015)

Badgertooth said:


> Apologies KKF.. No luck getting a photo to post. Newbie luck.



I had a look - getting the URL by clicking and reading the image properties from the small icons in your post.

You need to post to a photo site, get the URL and use 'insert image'. Just tried to do it on your behalf from your google drive but doesn't seem to work from there.


----------



## deltaplex (Nov 20, 2015)

Dropbox image?





Edit: Nope. I'd have deleted this, but I'm still learning the forum formatting.


----------



## Asteger (Nov 20, 2015)

Oh well, I saw one photo.

Wondering about your Watanabe 150 KU petty. I've got one and it's so handy, and a great travel knife with a saya. It doesn't affect the edge, but away from the edge the grind is annoyingly wavy, and pisses me off when when I do the wide bevel. How about yours? Oh, is that a chesnut on there? I've rehandled with a dark one too, an ebony, and to me the weight suits it.


----------



## Badgertooth (Nov 20, 2015)

Asteger said:


> Oh well, I saw one photo.
> 
> Wondering about your Watanabe 150 KU petty. I've got one and it's so handy, and a great travel knife with a saya. It doesn't affect the edge, but away from the edge the grind is annoyingly wavy, and pisses me off when when I do the wide bevel. How about yours? Oh, is that a chesnut on there? I've rehandled with a dark one too, an ebony, and to me the weight suits it.



I have the EXACT same problem. In that I want to get some good contrast between the hagane and jigane on my jnats, you can even see it if you closely at the photo. That's a brilliant idea with the ebony, as I could get away with a similarly sized handle which I prefer but with a weight more appropriate to the knife. Any sharpening tips? I'm about to add one of the Ozuku asagis he sells to the progression - just hope I don't get a 'scratcher'


----------



## Asteger (Nov 20, 2015)

No sharpening tips on this one. Ha, when it comes to contrast, the main contrast I get is between the consistent bits and the hollows - well, the big one towards the heel. The unevenness is away from the edge as said so shouldn't be a problem for the next 2 decades, but the difference isn't slight. I tried to take even things out a bit and it's improved, but of course that stainless cladding takes some work. It is KU, though, so just isn't as well shaped as a kasumi, etc, would be. No problems with my edge and it cuts great, although sometimes I wish it had less belly. Here's a quick photo in its current condition:






Of course, softer slurry-er stones can help with uneven contours, but they won't reach low bits like this. The solution if you care enough would be to polish the hollows with some slurry, sandpaper and your finger.


----------



## deltaplex (Nov 20, 2015)

This should do it:


----------



## Badgertooth (Nov 20, 2015)

deltaplex said:


> This should do it:



Deltaplex you little beauty! Thanks!


----------

